# Kaboom!



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a drive array go south on me, had to roll back to last night's backup (around ~12:30 AM EST). We only lost about 4 hours of posts since I caught it early this morning.

FYI.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

I was just wondering about that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

KER SPLAT!


Fortunately, the downtime happened whilst I slept.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

I blame Drew, you should too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Feb 24, 2008)

almost everything I posted today went BOOM


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> I blame Drew, you should too.



NAH


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

s7eve said:


> almost everything I posted today went BOOM



Nobody cares about you anyway!


----------



## El Caco (Feb 24, 2008)

:cry:


----------



## El Caco (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 24, 2008)

lol I wondered why like no posts showed up when I hit "new posts"


----------



## oompa (Feb 24, 2008)

zomg! you are messing with the universe! watch out, you might implode the time-space continuum and intersect energy with time, thus reversing big bang and make fresh from the factory 2077XL's in original cases along with future POD 5.0's fall from the sky!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep.


Blaming Drew.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuckin' Drew.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

GQ bastard.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

EDIT:

Fucking doublepost...damnit Drew!


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for losing my thread, drew


----------



## thedownside (Feb 24, 2008)

i was wondering where my new thread went... thanks drew


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

DAMN YOU DREW!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 24, 2008)

that drew, what a motherfucker


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2008)

always knew he was kindof a bastard


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2008)

I noticed it was down last night. So I just went to bed.


----------

